# CarbonX gloves



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

So I was reading up on arc flash and it seems like there is a trend towards general purpose gloves with an FR rating made out of materials like Kevlar and CarbonX.

It seems to me that gloves you wear during the day, getting hacked up, worn out and covered in wire lube, are an extremely bad idea for double duty as arc flash PPE.

Traditionally, you would have rubber voltage rated gloves inside leather gauntlet gloves dedicated only as arc flash protection. If you follow the letter of the law, the gloves are also supposed to be tested for holes periodically.

The problem with rubber gloves is that they are as flexible as cast iron  .

So what's the latest scoop here: Is there an FR rated glove that's easier to work with or are we still using voltage rated rubber?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> So I was reading up on arc flash and it seems like there is a trend towards general purpose gloves with an FR rating made out of materials like Kevlar and CarbonX.
> 
> It seems to me that gloves you wear during the day, getting hacked up, worn out and covered in wire lube, are an extremely bad idea for double duty as arc flash PPE.
> 
> ...


 Bump!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> So I was reading up on arc flash


Do you want to know something? A year ago or very close to it someone was talking to me about this 'Arc Flash'.

Then of course this site mentions it once in a while. Seems to be the thing now days.

Now I must admit I have access to some large switch gear and a couple of years ago I'd have thought nothing about turning them off/on.

Now I'd sub contract the job out.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If the panel is de-energized and locked out, no problem.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Good article here on gloves and arc flash by Hugh Hoagland.
http://ohsonline.com/Articles/2013/...d.aspx?goback=.gde_1769997_member_265881315#!


99cents said:


> So I was reading up on arc flash and it seems like there is a trend towards general purpose gloves with an FR rating made out of materials like Kevlar and CarbonX. It seems to me that gloves you wear during the day, getting hacked up, worn out and covered in wire lube, are an extremely bad idea for double duty as arc flash PPE.


Yes, at $45-$65 per pair I’d say it’s a bad idea to use the same gloves you rely on for shock and arc flash protection as everyday work gloves. I don’t wear gloves for general purpose – I’m not afraid of a little dirt and calluses. 


99cents said:


> Traditionally, you would have rubber voltage rated gloves inside leather gauntlet gloves dedicated only as arc flash protection. If you follow the letter of the law, the gloves are also supposed to be tested for holes periodically.


Rubber gloves need dielectric testing every 6 months (OSHA 1910.137(c)(2)(xii) Table I-5). Which likely means you need 2 pair to rotate between wearing and testing because depending on the facility you use, testing can take several weeks, or longer.


99cents said:


> The problem with rubber gloves is that they are as flexible as cast iron .


I typically wear class 0 gloves with a goat skin leather protector and they’re not bad once broke in.


99cents said:


> So what's the latest scoop here: Is there an FR rated glove that's easier to work with or are we still using voltage rated rubber?


Depends on what kind of protection you need for the task at hand. There isn’t too often I need arc flash protection, but not shock protection.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, that makes complete sense - rubber for shock protection, leather for arc flash/blast protection. FR gloves don't protect against shock but the technology could be coming.

Thank you for referencing an excellent article, Michigan Dude  .


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Arc Rated gloves are a pretty recent invention. I've only seen one pair and they were like wearing massive oven-mits. Much more difficult to work in than rubbers and leathers. 

I think AR gloves are kinda pointless: I'd be hard pressed to come up with scenarios where you're doing work where you'd need extensive flash protection yet you honestly wouldn't won't need shock protection. In that case, you'll be wearing insulating rubbers and leathers, and even without the ASTM standard to flash-test those, we know from experience those do a great job protecting people's hands during a blowup.

But anything you're using as PPE needs to be babied: I agree it's never to be used as "general purpose" work wear or it will become unreliable.


----------

